# 1/4" Template Inlay Set



## KenBee (Jan 1, 2011)

There was a discussion recently about the more common Template Inlay Sets using the 1/8 inch bits and their tendency to break. In response to that BobJ posted a link showing a set that used a 3/8 inch bit. While looking for a couple of things on the Lee Valley Site I ran across their Inlay Bushing Set that uses a 1/4 inch bit. The set doesn't come with a bit but that is a minor omission in my opinion. Who doesn't have a 1/4 inch bit? The link below will take you to the page for the Inlay Set and also the ability to print out an instruction sheet (s).


Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Ken,

All of the inlay kits of this nature limit you to the diameter of the bit so the larger the bit the larger your inlay has to be. For smaller work the 1/8" bit lets the template radii be smaller thus letting you do smaller inlay. 

The kit you gave a link to limits you to the use of 1/4" so the inlay you make will have to be bigger than a 1/8" kit would allow you to make it. If all you want to do are larger inlays then this set up will give you good results.

The instructions say "If your router bit cuts oversize, the recess will be oversize, and the plug will be undersize, giving a sloppy fit. There is no way to compensate for this." but, you can use aluminum tape (other tapes can be used but this is my preference) on the pocket bushing and get a smaller pocket.

So the smaller the inlay you want to make the smaller the kit you need and don't forget you can make adjustments so things will work out even if the bushings or bit are a little off in size.

Mike


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Ken

May I add to your post, all you need to buy is the Inlay Bushing & Key (see Ken's link) most have a brass guide set that comes with the right guide.

Most of the time the inlay is bigger than the bit so to say the bigger the bit the better and quicker ,you can do the job, all the bits will cut in the round so to speak, as far as getting it to fit right the brass guide will do the job just fine, you need a Little room for the glue on the edge on the inlay part, you don't want it to lift up on the edges when you sand it flat 

Here's a little tip, put some fishing line under the inlay b/4 you press it into place so you can lift it out and do some fine sanding on the edges, with a little taper and to knock off the fuzz  from the mill work..

http://www.routerforums.com/tool-reviews/32966-harbor-freight-router-inlay-kit.html

http://store.workshopsupply.com/cat....html?osCsid=2f7e5b82b7b08ce6e540e1b2c628cbfc

===



Ken Bee said:


> There was a discussion recently about the more common Template Inlay Sets using the 1/8 inch bits and their tendency to break. In response to that BobJ posted a link showing a set that used a 3/8 inch bit. While looking for a couple of things on the Lee Valley Site I ran across their Inlay Bushing Set that uses a 1/4 inch bit. The set doesn't come with a bit but that is a minor omission in my opinion. Who doesn't have a 1/4 inch bit? The link below will take you to the page for the Inlay Set and also the ability to print out an instruction sheet (s).
> 
> 
> Inlay Sets - Lee Valley Tools


----------

